# why is oradexon not as popular among bodybuilders?



## BUCKY (Nov 6, 2012)

I read about it being used by female prostitutes in Bangladesh. Just wondering about it. It was said to "thicken" up the whores to make them look "healthy".


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 6, 2012)

Wanna make out?


----------



## gamma (Nov 7, 2012)

not with those loose lips ^^^^


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 7, 2012)

Just ask your mother, BUCKY.
Word has it she's a Bangladeshi prostitute.
Would've thought you'd be more into the male whores, yourself.
*BTW: Your vagina is still showing...*


----------



## longworthb (Nov 7, 2012)

Negged


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 13, 2012)

damn.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 13, 2012)

*Cross your legs.
Your vagina is starting to smell really bad...*


----------



## wheybolic63 (Nov 14, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I read about it being used by female prostitutes in Bangladesh. Just wondering about it. It was said to "thicken" up the whores to make them look "healthy".




[h=1]Like Cattle: Cow Steroid Addiction Among Bangladeshi Prostitutes[/h] 			 			 				August 5, 2010 by Anushay Hossain ? 5 Comments 




 digg
Digg Digg​


 Why  is a steroid meant for cows so popular among prostitutes in Bangladesh?  The use of Oradexon, a steroid commonly used to make cows fatter, is so  widespread that the UK charity ActionAid reports  approximately 90 percent of the commercial sex workers in Bangladesh  are addicted to the drug. Oradexon is favored by many brothel madams as a  way to mask the real age of their younger child prostitutes?some as  young as nine years old?while making their figures more voluptuous.
 But the drug also conveniently serves as a cheaper substitute for food. In a country as impoverished and with as high malnutrition rates as Bangladesh, one can get 100 Oradexon pills for less than a $1.
 Despite the popularity of the drug, the majority of the country?s  estimated 200,000 sex workers remain unaware of its dangerous side  effects, which include heart disease, kidney failure, osteoporosis and  heart failure. The drug is also highly addictive and has intense  withdrawal symptoms, such as skin rashes and migraines.
 According to AFP,  sex workers in Bangladesh are considered to be owned by brothel madams  and have to repay their ?purchase cost.? Sex workers themselves want to  use Oradexon because the plumper they are, the more clients they get,  and the closer they come to buying their freedom. Rokeya, a former sex  worker, told AFP:
The drug is a sex worker?s only ticket to early freedom  as it makes her attractive and helps her to get as many clients as  possible.​ So how can we get the drug off the market and out of the reach of these madams and their prostitutes? Not easily. AFP  reports that despite legally needing a prescription for the drug, it is  readily available in the teashops that populate Bangladeshi cities, and  is often even cheaper than a cup of tea.
 Fortunately, the problem is getting attention. ActionAid Bangladesh worker Lutfun Nahar said:
We  are creating awareness amongst the sex workers about  the drug?s side  effects. We are also holding meeting with the quacks  who are selling the  drug. In addition, we are reaching the policy  makers in drug  administration and civil surgeons who can really keep  track and play an  effective role in stopping this.​ You can learn more about ActionAid here.
_ABOVE: Photo from Flickr user Pink Sherbet Photography, D. Sharon Pruitt, under Creative Commons 2.0._


----------

